# Big Al Test Water?



## Fish_Noob32 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey, does Big Als (scarborough) test water parameters for free?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

BA's scarb had the Tetratest laborett (GH/KH/PH(fresh/salt)/ammonia/nitrite) for $30. Always better to test at home. Things can happen-- kH or pH goes outside where you want it, nitrite spikes, etc.

I'm pretty sure every BA's tests water for free.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Fish_Noob32 said:


> Hey, does Big Als (scarborough) test water parameters for free?


Heads up. Petsmart does it for free no hassles.  Not sure if you're near Kennedy Commons as that woul dbe the closest one.

IMHO a LFS that does not test water for free really is losing out there. A good way to help make sre the customer is getting a healthy tank and remembering the LFS's gesture could lead to the customer buying something from them then or down the road.


----------



## Fish_Noob32 (Jan 10, 2010)

Petsmart is only 15 minutes away ! But I might just buy the water test kit at big als. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------

